# The Ultimate Web Marketing Infographic



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

> In a brilliantly simple design, Mike illustrates for small and local business owners seven different layers of marketing elements and how they all fit together on the search vs social media continuum. Starting with core information like business name, phone number, and domain name, the graphic expands to richer, fully-controllable elements like your website and blog, on to directory listings, social media profiles, all the way out to social media presence, links and citations, and paid advertising.


This is an extremely useful inforgraphic for anyone interested in/working on local internet marketing. Make sure to go through all of the explanations/defns.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I just want to add that from all of the above, I think that your "NAP" and "Seeding NAP" are two of the most important and most often overlooked things in DIY online local marketing efforts...of course, in addition to having an effective website.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Great! 
Another useful thing to read. Thanks Yaros.

edit: After reading some more of it, my comments about it were not accurate.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

y.painting said:


> I just want to add that from all of the above, I think that your "NAP" and "Seeding NAP" are two of the most important and most often overlooked things in DIY online local marketing efforts...of course, in addition to having an effective website.


Kind of silly and will need to adjust.
Companies move often. 
Real Estate was always about location, not location on google maps.
For example, we need to move as we outgrew this location.
Business decisions need to be used, right?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Very intersesting perspective, y, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*thanks y.*

Thanks for posting; hubspot and others will make this the norm.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

Speaking of norms...I recently put up this home remodeling site and I am really liking this live web chat. I think having a video chat feature on websites will be fairly commonplace in the future because people want immediate gratification. Seeing my face on the site I think helps with the trust factor. I am able to see when they hit the site and then greet them with my smiling face. I then bring them into a video chat like skype! I have already noticed increased conversions. 

If you want to know more...it is on the site below. I might be live on the site or you could send me an email thru the contact form on the contact page.

Home Remodeling Seattle


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks brother Y


----------

